# Help Craftman LT2000 model 247288852



## angela d (Apr 26, 2020)

I replaced drive belt on the mower and now every time you press gas pedal all the way you can see smoke coming from the engine pully and smell rubber burning. The mower does in to all gears properly, but the position of the pedal does not seem right. It seems like it is already setting to far back before even pushing it, so when you push it all the way down maybe it is to tight i don't know.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Your off 1 pulley or something maybe a mis aligned pulley, etc.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Double check that belt part number.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

or you have the belt over the top of a belt guide instead of underneath, a very good reason for a smoking belt and will also destroy it.
have a look around the engine pulley and the idler tensioner pulleys (3 off), and most with guides.
https://www.google.com/search?clien...+schematic#kpvalbx=_RCSyXr6oDdPH4-EPzZCzuAI61
this video shows the routing and guides.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Here's a You tube video.... This is the easiest way to do the drive belt on a LT2000. It takes longer to pull the deck off than it does to route the belt, if you do it this way


----------



## Dillon McGrath (Jul 15, 2020)

I have a similar problem.
I replaced a mandrel on my mower deck and thought everything was in place, but now when I start/run the mower the belt smokes from the engine pulley. I got the chance to look at it running and the engine pulley is always spinning whether or not the blades are engaged, is this normal? The pulley is spinning and the belt is not, hence smoke, but once engaging the blades, everything spins properly and no smoke. 
I guess is it normal for that pulley to always spin? And if so, what do I do so the belt won't be burned since it is stagnant with the spinning pulley.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It's normal but it shouldn't be smoking it needs adjustment, or the belt is not correct. Wrong belt, or mis-routed.


----------

